# My first 2 sided project with Aspire 9



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I upgraded to Aspire 9 right before the user conference in Las Vegas last week. They had a good presentation on how to do 2 sided projects. Today I designed and cut my first 2 sided project, a trivet. It took some trial and error to figure out how to transfer vectors from one side to the other and how to cut the dowel alignment holes. I test cut a trivet out of 3/4" baltic birch plywood and it turned out just how I wanted. It's pretty cool to rotate it and see both sides in one window. Now on to cutting out more for gifts and my first craft fair coming up in a month.

Here are the renderings from my design.

Jay


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

Thats pretty cool. Any pictures of the actual trivets?


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

It's just plywood but here it is. Now that I've figured out the basics of 2 sided projects, I can move to something more complex, like with 3D models.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

No CNC, and won't get one, but that gave me an idea for a different chess/checker board.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice work! 2 sided design and milling is something I hope to try soon.:smile:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Neat looking design

I did a 2 sided trivet on the router table in the 90's, similar to one in the Router Workshop series.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

One of the features I like the best about V9, CJ. That and the enhanced snapping/drafting features. A great looking project for your first try with a new feature. It deserves to be cut from whatever the best trivet wood is. 

4D


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool design and something non-cnc users could do with a dado stack on a table saw. Inspiration for all.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

kp91 said:


> Neat looking design
> 
> I did a 2 sided trivet on the router table in the 90's, similar to one in the Router Workshop series.


I made this trivet design years ago on my table saw using a dado blade. I liked it and thought it was a natural for the CNC.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

4DThinker said:


> One of the features I like the best about V9, CJ. That and the enhanced snapping/drafting features.
> 
> 4D


Still trying to save up the pennies to upgrade, just hard to justify right now.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

JOAT said:


> No CNC, and won't get one, but that gave me an idea for a different chess/checker board.


Good idea, Theo. It sounds very appealing.


----------

